# Happy Easter



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't get it.


----------



## D*HR-20 (Jan 7, 2007)

chris0 said:


> I don't get it.


This was supposed to be a post with a picture in it, but for some reason the picture won't show up on Firefox.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No show w/IE 6.0


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

Happy Easter


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

!rolling


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

It's even funny when you have to explain it (or repost it)!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I still don't get it. :shrug: :scratch:


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

Nick said:


> I still don't get it. :shrug: :scratch:


think chocolate candy bunnies :lol:


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

No butts about it, it's hilarious!

What?

Last night I killed a chocolate bunny. Ate him whole.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

dmspen said:


> No butts about it, it's hilarious!
> 
> What?
> 
> Last night I killed a chocolate bunny. Ate him whole.


The space aliens knew you would do that. They contain miniature tramsmitters. Now if you will please stick the feed line from your sat dish in your ear, the contents of your brain will be downloaded to the folks on Alpha Centauri. Of course a copy will also be sent to the Dish Network Marketing Dept!
Thank you for your participation!:up_to_som


----------

